# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Dancing drones

## Airicist

49 quadrocopter in outdoor-formation-flight / Ars Electronica Futurelab / Linz, Austria 

 Published on Aug 30, 2012




> Quadrocopters turn into pixels at the voestalpine Klangwolke and form 3D-Modells in the sky. As a world-premiere, the Ars Electronica Futurelab has managed to fly a formation outdoor with so many quadrocopters, painting some moments of magic into the nightsky of Linz.

----------


## Airicist

Paris Air Show 2013 Special guest: French President Hollande! 

 Published on Jul 10, 2013




> AR.Drone 2.0 aerial choreography outdoor at Paris Air Show 2013 in France.
> The AR.Drone 2.0 tracks patterns on the ground to localize itself, and run preprogrammed moves in space.

----------


## Airicist

App Preview: Drone Dance for AR.Drone 

 Uploaded on Apr 25, 2011




> Very first preview of the new app Drone Dance for AR.Drone. Coming to all iOS devices. Visit digitalsirup.com for informations.

----------

